# My God, it’s full of stars!



## Foxbat (Nov 25, 2020)

The monolith has been discovered  








						Metal monolith found by helicopter crew in Utah desert
					

Wildlife officials spotted the "unusual" structure while counting sheep, leaving them baffled.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## mosaix (Nov 25, 2020)

Weird isn't it? Pity it's not a bit bigger and jet black.


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 25, 2020)

mosaix said:


> Weird isn't it? Pity it's not a bit bigger and jet black.


Must be a Mark 1 model. 2001 obviously included the newer, improved Mark 2.


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 25, 2020)

Touch screen technology so simple even a monkey could use it.


----------



## mosaix (Nov 25, 2020)

Vladd67 said:


> Must be a Mark 1 model. 2001 obviously included the newer, improved Mark 2.



Come to think of it wouldn't it have been a great model for a coffin for Arthur Clarke - jet black, standing vertically in some desert somewhere?


----------



## Astro Pen (Nov 25, 2020)

Now that big horn sheep have discovered pop rivets there will be no stopping them.
They'll be building aircraft and flying to greener pastures.


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 25, 2020)

"I'm really going off humans, you know. What the heck, let's give sheep a turn."


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 25, 2020)

It look suspiciously like a vent stovepipe for an oven range.


----------



## tinkerdan (Nov 25, 2020)

It was put there by Kermit the frog

They found it has Rivets...Rivets...Rivets.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Nov 25, 2020)

Anthony Gormley strikes again...


----------



## Droflet (Nov 25, 2020)

Toby Frost said:


> "I'm really going off humans, you know. What the heck, let's give sheep a turn."



You're sounding like a Kiwi.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 26, 2020)

Could what happened in Greg Bear's novel * The Forge of God * end up coming to pass ?


----------



## Dave (Nov 26, 2020)

I added a poll


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 26, 2020)

Arthur would find this hilarious


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Nov 27, 2020)

It's been found.  Origin still a mystery though









						Utah monolith: Internet sleuths got there, but its origins are still a mystery
					

The metal monolith sits deep in a desert easy to get lost in, so officials did not reveal its location.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Elckerlyc (Nov 29, 2020)

And now it's gone...
Utah desert monolith is gone


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 29, 2020)

Maybe it’s buried on the moon...


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 29, 2020)

Oh if I'd been there I'd have been so tempted to don a gorilla suit and start waving a bone about...


----------



## Dave (Nov 29, 2020)

I find it hard to believe that it was moved and none of all those people who have gone out there to look at it saw it taken. I guess we need a new Poll now on where it went to:

Aliens took it back
Artist removed it
Still there, but invisible
sandstorm covered it up


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 29, 2020)

From that link it seems it was a prop from Westworld


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 29, 2020)

Elckerlyc said:


> And now it's gone...
> Utah desert monolith is gone



The aliens have taken their monolith and have gone back to Roswell . They have found us unworthy of their gift .


----------



## Dave (Dec 2, 2020)

And now a different monolith has appeared in Romania. These aliens are toying with us!


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 2, 2020)

The aliens that dropped off that  monolith in Romania could do with discovering a planet of decent welders because their own efforts leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 2, 2020)

I've got this horrible feeling that it's going to turn out to be a marketing gimmick for the new Playstation and not the destruction of mankind by intelligent sheep.


----------



## Dave (Dec 2, 2020)

Well, the Romanian one has disappeared now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333769040402276352


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 2, 2020)

Apparently the Utah monolith has been visible on Google Earth for a couple of years before it was "found", if anyone wanted to look for it...


----------



## BKessler (Dec 2, 2020)

It's got to be some kind of viral marketing campaign - hopefully we'll get some kind of good movie out of it.


----------



## Dave (Dec 2, 2020)

CupofJoe said:


> Apparently the Utah monolith has been visible on Google Earth for a couple of years before it was "found", if anyone wanted to look for it...


If that is correct (and I have no idea either one way or the other) then there is a lot of mis-information being posted online about this. I saw a Tweet with Google Maps before and after pictures (supposedly from August 2020 and November 2020) showing its appearance. Also, I've heard that it didn't "disappear" but that four guys came and took it away (it had no foundations) but if four guys came and took it away, why didn't anyone there (and loads of people travelled out there to see it*** ) ask who they were, why they were taking it, where it was going?

"Also apparently, the place is used regularly as a film set, so is not as hard to get to as the original reports said (hence the Westworld TV prop idea) but again, I can neither confirm nor deny any of these rumours and conspiracy theories.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Dec 2, 2020)

Dave said:


> And now a different monolith has appeared in Romania. These aliens are toying with us!


Metal monoliths - the new crop circles?


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 2, 2020)

I've found the article. It was there in 2016...








						Utah monolith: Internet sleuths got there, but its origins are still a mystery
					

The metal monolith sits deep in a desert easy to get lost in, so officials did not reveal its location.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				



So that kind of rules out viral marketing or Console prank... Unless they are very very deep planning...


----------



## farntfar (Dec 3, 2020)

And a third one in California. Although this one is, rather disappointingly, described as held together by rivets, and a bit wobbly.  









						New mystery metal monolith appears on a California mountaintop
					

Not long after a similar structure was discovered in a Utah desert, a silvery column has been found in Atascadero




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Mad Alice (Dec 3, 2020)

Looks for tardis option in poll


----------



## Mad Alice (Dec 3, 2020)

There was this one in Romania for a short while


----------



## Dave (Dec 3, 2020)

Mad Alice said:


> Looks for tardis option in poll


Added!

There are going to be copycat monoliths everywhere soon. Here's one I made earlier:


----------



## mosaix (Dec 4, 2020)

M. Robert Gibson said:


> Metal monoliths - the new crop circles?



Think I might make one...


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 6, 2020)

Toby Frost said:


> I've got this horrible feeling that it's going to turn out to be a marketing gimmick for the new Playstation and not the destruction of mankind by intelligent sheep.



Tha'ts silly nonsense .  Everybody knows that Sheep exclusively play X Box.


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 7, 2020)

Sadly it seems that a group of young men have pulled down the California monolith and replaced it with a crucifix. So when space creatures declare war on God and Earth turns into Doom 2, you know why.

EDIT: However, in an exciting twist - 'Magical' monolith appears on Isle of Wight beach in the UK


----------



## Montero (Dec 7, 2020)

The amazing thing with the one in the desert, that was seen during a survey of big horn sheep, was that it was still smooth and shiny with no dents in it.








						Ram batters patio doors 'fighting own reflection' in Southwell
					

Quentin Rayner said he found the Shetland ram "chewing on pot plants" in his garden in Southwell.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## tinkerdan (Dec 7, 2020)

A--battering-ram--arrived without  police today.


Montero said:


> The amazing thing with the one in the desert, that was seen during a survey of big horn sheep, was that it was still smooth and shiny with no dents in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is believed it was delivered to the wrong house and subsequently took it upon itself to start without them.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Dec 7, 2020)

"Ev'ry summer we can rent a monolith in the Isle of Wight
If it's not too dear..."









						Isle of Wight monolith: 'Magical' structure appears on beach
					

A similar structure found in the US last month caused wild speculation online and apparent copycats.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 7, 2020)

"We, shall, go, to spaaaaaace..."


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 7, 2020)

Alex The G and T said:


> "Ev'ry summer we can rent a monolith in the Isle of Wight
> If it's not too dear..."
> 
> 
> ...



It portends the return of King Arthur.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 7, 2020)

Dave said:


> Well, the Romanian one has disappeared now
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333769040402276352



There are reports that It was seen at bus terminal in Bucharest wearing  an overcoat and glasses.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 8, 2020)

Its part of the Channel 4 ident...


----------



## Dave (Dec 8, 2020)

"Monolith" Marketing has now become a "thing".









						Jeep & Electrify America Are Having Fun With "Monolith" Marketing
					

After a mysterious "monolith" shaped piece of metal was found in the Utah desert and mysteriously disappeared, EV companies are getting in on the meme with humorous tweets that help us relax a little during a hard year.




					cleantechnica.com


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 13, 2020)

Dave said:


> "Monolith" Marketing has now become a "thing".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coming soon ,  *The do it yourself backyard Monolith kit* . Be the first person on your block to own one.  It makes a great conversation piece.


----------

